# Today is 148!! I think it's started



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Went out tonight and noticed creamy yellow discharge is this the start of labor?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Could very well be...when is she due?


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Saturday is day 150


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

No babies yet


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

This is most likely her loosing her plug..so early stages of getting ready. My girls start losing theirs weeks before labor but all girls are different.
Since she is at day 149 I would start checking her ligaments..That's the sure fire way of telling she is going to kid.
I had a doe go 8 days over once...omg..was that nerve wracking!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG MY NERVES CANT HANDLE HER GOING 8 DAYS OVER!!!! :drool: I THINK SHE LOST IT A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO IT WAS WHITE STRINGY STUFF THAT CAME OUT. I WAS UP AND DOWN ALL NIGHT CHECKING ON HER THIS IS OUR FIRST AND HER FIRST KIDDING. I DID NOTICES HER PRIVATES WERE GETTING MORE SWOLLEN AND THE SLIT LOOKS LONGER.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Btw....today is 149 exactly


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Welcome to kidding out a doe! I was going to comment that it didn't look like enough goo to get excited over (although I still do....and then wait a couple weeks yet LOL)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mini goats go around 145 days and full size goats go around 150 days. So I'm confused on the 8 days over part.

Good luck!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Mini goats go around 145 days and full size goats go around 150 days. So I'm confused on the 8 days over part.
> 
> Good luck!


She went at day 158...She was in that kidding stall for an eternity! It was a saanen/lamnacha FF who kidded a single huge buck...maybe he was stuck


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Her Utter looks like it could fill a little more as well.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Today's pics






t


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry for same pic


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow she's got a belly full!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh poor girl! She looks massive! Good luck


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh man! She looks huge! As soon as you think they can't hold it any longer they do,tho...My first one this year looks like that and she's got 5 weeks left..not even bagging up and no discharge.
Once that discharge starts to change color you are in business. It will be darker and thicker..like an amber tube of goo..That;s the beginning of labor.
Check her ligaments on either side of her tail..If you can still feel them you have a ways to go..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good luck and happy kidding;-)


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its gonna happen soon!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She is so big! Hope she kids soon and all goes well!!! Waiting is so hard!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Day 151 and we still waiting She miserable


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww  You feel so bad when they are like this..I always make sure they get up and at least get a little exercise. I feel it makes it easier on them when they deliver...then plenty of treats and snuggles..I wish I could hug her right now...poor thing. You must be excited tho!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

There are no words on how I feel lol just want her and the kids to be ok


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Today is 153 and still no babies


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I just saw this thread, hopefully she will kid soon and everyone will be good for you. :-D


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Micgrace said:


> Today is 153 and still no babies


 Oh no...you must be beside yourself! I hope she goes soon! How is she doing?


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

She is acting like nothing's wrong lol


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

She is so big. Lol it looks like she can't be comfortable. I'm excited for you! Hope it's soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm excited too and she is NOT cooperating lol


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Anything yet???


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Babies? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally babies yesterday afternoon, it wasnt a easy or fun delivery. Twins and they were twisted, this was my first birth and hers also. Thank god in heaven i had a experienced friend that untwisted and deliver the first (doe) the 2nd one (buck) push his head our first (no feet!!!) and she could rearrange him. She was scared he wouldnt make it but he is great!! And my friend was awesome. She said molly's opening was very small and these kids were large. Sorry i havent posted on here i posted in the delivery(i think) but here they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.s. Please say a prayer for my molly cause she is worn out, afterbirth is still hanging from her and she looks distraught, ive given her some antibiotic, and some b-complex, water with molasses, feed, and alfalfa hay. I havent noticed her eat but i did see her drink some.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe cuties;-) 

I brew my girls coffee, add some molasses and salt, cold water so they can drink it, and they can't get enough if it.... It gives them a boost. My Bella drank 2 quarts of it. Just a suggestion to try....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. I'd get some Banamine or aspirin into her for the pain.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I will brew that today!!!

I dont have banimine, can any human product subtitute?....liquid motrin? If so what dosage?


----------

